# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  How can China tours will help us in CWG

## TravelMate

Hello

"Trag in China is always a good experience. It helps the players a lot. In China we get the opportunity to play against a number of quality players which improve our skills," world number 76 Sharath said.

"We have trained in China on three occasions in the last few months and that will certainly help us in the Commonwealth Games. The trips will also help us in the Asian Games to be held in Guanzhou, China in November," he added.

Read more: China tours will help us in CWG

Thanks.

----------


## borisbail11

Great. I am curious about this trags. I hope that I will get it as soon as. I am still get this sound about this trag from my colleague. But I can't join it due to some uncertain circumstances. So I can't still wait for it.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

I like your topic about travel to train I have been long trip but was in 2002 when I go to Europe countries With my friend we reach France then we go to by to Spain and Italy Poland it is cheap every where if you go by train it is my idea because I have been in train it will same in usa also that tips is that u you have to find the economy seat to get it if you go by luxury then it will cost you so better to find out the cheap train.

----------


## davidjack12

"Trag in China is always a good experience. It helps the players a lot. In China we get the opportunity to play against a number of quality players which improve our skills," world number 76 Sharath said.

----------


## jeckvilson

I like your topic about travel to train I have been long trip but was in 2002 when I go to Europe countries With my friend we reach France then we go to by to Spain and Italy Poland it is cheap every where if you go by train it is my idea because I have been in train it will same in usa also that tips is that u you have to find the economy seat to get it if you go by luxury then it will cost you so better to find out the cheap train.

----------


## kevinjames67

Great. I am curious about this trags. I hope that I will get it as soon as. I am still get this sound about this trag from my colleague. But I can't join it due to some uncertain circumstances. So I can't still wait for it.

----------


## stevedonald

"Trag in China is always a good experience. It helps the players a lot. In China we get the opportunity to play against a number of quality players which improve our skills," world number 76 Sharath said.

----------


## jeamsnikon

There is one big competition in china and it is commonwealth games show, it is very in various manners and in between quality players, that is very effective show in general life.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

I like your subject about journey to practice I have been lengthy vacation but was in 2002 when I go to European nations around the world countries With my companion we arrive at This particular language then we go to by to Italy and Italia Belgium it is inexpensive every where if you go by practice it is my concept because I have been in practice it will same in usa also that guidelines is that u you have to discover the economic climate chair to get it if you go by high-class then it will price you so better to discover out the inexpensive practice.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

"Trag in China is always a good experience. It helps the players a lot. In China we get the opportunity to play against a number of quality players which improve our skills," world number 76 Sharath said.

----------


## kathycarter

Its very informative topic. I hope that I will get it as soon as.

----------

